

Ask HN: What the future lies for Vim? - grover_hartmann

I&#x27;ve been using Vim for more than 10 years as my primary text editor and for everything I do.<p>We all know Vim development is slow and conservative to changes, there is Neovim for more progressive development.<p>So at this rate of vim development, what do you think the future of vim looks like?<p>There have been many converts to Neovim already; my question is, is the future of Vim good in your eyes? Would the community end up splitting? How is this going to affect Vim and plugin development?<p>Are you switching to Neovim or have you switched already?<p>Do you think Vim can still benefit from Neovim and refactor&#x2F;fix some of its code?
======
mod
I don't have any complaints about vim as-is. It does everything I need.

If I'm given good reason to move, though, I don't have any loyalty to the
original project. I'm here for the text manipulation, which I'm guessing is
not changing, and the ubiquitous nature of vim. And that it is CLI so it can
be run through tmux.

I haven't looked at many comparisons but I don't have much reason to switch
yet.

